

Announcing commercial licensing for x264 - spatulon
http://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/x264-devel/2010-July/007508.html

======
oiuhyjtgfhjkl
Does this mean they are finally going to support Visual Studio?

Or are they sticking to their - we hate MS, so if you want to use it on
windows you have to cross-compile under Linux and then do penance for your
immortal soul?

~~~
kierank
There was never any anti-MS sentiment - Visual Studio is not C99 compliant and
nobody was going to accept dirty workarounds. If you want to compile x264 on
windows you can compile it either with MingW or cygwin with GCC. ICC is also
supported on Linux.

------
albertzeyer
Just curious: How is a unit defined? For each copy of it? How should that be
measured? Or for each download? That can be very inaccurate if you have your
product on a lot of independent mirror servers.

~~~
iuytfrdsfgh
If you are distributing a proprietary bit of software you presumably have a
method for counting how many copies you sold in order to know how many $ you
should have.

If you are giving it away then why not just use the GPL version

~~~
albertzeyer
Yes, I would probably choose GPL. But there might be some people who will not.
Maybe even only as Freeware. Or maybe the software itself for free but you pay
for some kind of service. In that case you could even use multiple instances
of the software at the same time from a single account. Is that all counted as
one unit? Because again it is probably impossible to count the copies of the
software. That is why I was wondering what "unit" exactly means here.

------
afhof
I'm no expert, but those terms don't sound very enticing.

~~~
callahad
Though the terms do fall short of what most people expect of "dual-licensed"
software, I don't think they're that bad. Essentially, instead of offering
GPL-only, you now have the option of a license that is similar in terms to the
LGPL. Your application code can remain proprietary while using x264.

~~~
jws
I think the price seems high. It is about 5 times the MPEG-LA fees to license
the patents they have implemented.

Still, it is only a dollar, so for expensive software it isn't a big deal.

~~~
wmf
I would guess that MainConcept or Ateme charge much more.

